# Vickie's National Am Blog (Done for FT News)



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Can this be made a sticky through the National Am?


http://www.08narc.blogspot.com/


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

After a full day, including two meetings.............So far there is NOTHING of substance reported on this blog.
Nowhere to go but up regards.

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> After a full day, including two meetings.............So far there is NOTHING of substance reported on this blog.
> Nowhere to go but up regards.
> 
> john


 
 ;-) Having a Happy Father's Day, are you John?

The first dog doesn't even run for another 7 minutes.

Glass half full....

chris


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> ;-) Having a Happy Father's Day, are you John?
> 
> The first dog doesn't even run for another 7 minutes.
> 
> ...


I'm as concerned about what happened at the RAC meeting as far as the discussions on the SOR proposals as anything ........and that meeting was YESTERDAY . 
Neither Ms. Lamb nor Jean Wu who's recap on that meeting was alluded to had any of the detailed information promised.

Real time regards
john


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Just to add...if you dont appreciate the coverage dont read the blog.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Just to add...if you dont appreciate the coverage dont read the blog.


Are you trying to boss everybody around again?

Ive been reading the blogs and they are awesome.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but I guess I just expected more frequent reports on the "blog"....4 hours without news is not exactly timely.

kg


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

i will add this as I am at the national. 1st series is a land double, retired memory bird and a land blind. tough series getting a lot of handles

Handles so far
106
117
120
123
124
125 picked up
1
5
8
9
14
15
16
20
21
23
27
30
33
35
40
49

scratches 44, 94,97,105,115

that's all i have through dog 61. rumor of water blind for second series.

scott


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

labraiser said:


> scratches 44, 94,97,105,115.
> 
> scott



Why did Judi scratch Red?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I have heard that #115 has not scratched...


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The AKC site doesn't have anything posted either. Yesterday they had a link to Vicki's blog, but this AM, I don't see that.
Will the AKC post post pictures & video's, as in the past?
.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Why did Judi scratch Red?


116 is a scratch, not 115.

Judi called me after they ran yesterday and said that Red was clean on the marks and had a 5 or 6 whistle blind. She accidentally stopped him a little short.


John


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

neither is #94- i just spoke with Pete. he was the 10th to run this morning. he was very pleased.-paul


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Three dogs dropped in the first, 67, 90, and 125. 30 plus dogs handled. Very generous callbacks from the judges. Water blind at the same property next.
LM


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

The only one shown as dropped on WRC is #125. Do they just update later?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Three dogs dropped in the first, 67, 90, and 125. 30 plus dogs handled. Very generous callbacks from the judges. Water blind at the same property next.
> LM


Thanks Lynn,

You are on top of it for us

Russ


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

It's really helpful for those of us not at the National Amateur to have the RFTN updates. However, some of yesterday's seem to be written by someone uninformed about field trials.

Surely, we all know the dogs aren't jumping into the water on the memory bird of the first series double because "they were seeking to get a bit of relief from the hot sun".

Secondly, when the set of marks is a "double", there can be no "middle retired gun" (as it is repeatedly referred to).

Again, I know we appreciate the updates but perhaps there could be some informed editing.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Vicki's blog confirms 3 dogs dropped 67, 90, 125.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone know if they are planning on posting the videos this year????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Deleted - see other thread - it is a PITA to maintain 2 locations, sorry....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Deleted - see other thread - it is a PITA to maintain 2 locations, sorry....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a summary based on what was on WRC and through out the other posts......let me know if something isn't right, I know there seems to be discussion on Scratches and drops in the 1st.

Also as updates come in I'll just edit the above two posts....

Lainee


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

Is it possible to draw a diagram of the setups that are happining. I saw this in the HRC mag and was wondering if someone would do it for the AM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

SMITTYSSGTUSMC said:


> Is it possible to draw a diagram of the setups that are happining. I saw this in the HRC mag and was wondering if someone would do it for the AM


Go to WRC, they have pictures up now....


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

Forgive me but what is wrc?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

SMITTYSSGTUSMC said:


> Forgive me but what is wrc?


http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/index.html


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

no handle for #76....-paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

paul young said:


> no handle for #76....-paul


Fixed, according to WRC it was 79, not 76....thanks!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't care what you say. This is a pretty picture...










/paul


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> Fixed, according to WRC it was 79, not 76....thanks!


..as long as it is not #'s 43, 54, 80...or 115 with a handle !!! 

Thanks, Lainee!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Lainee!


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/index.html


Thanks that is acool web site


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Lainee you are the bestest!!!!!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you thnik we can get any descriptions/comments from handlers about the blind and even the first 2 series? How are the dogs doing?
The commentary for the Nat Open last year got better - I hope this does too.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm at amateur, and most dogs are doinge water blind in about 5 whistles average. The better dogs have done it is 2-3 whistles. No one lined it.

Scott


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Callbacks will be posted at 11:00 p.m. but most did the blind....beautiful picture Paul.
The reference to the middle retired is because the blind (second series) was off to the right, run right after the double. Very tough. The gallery had 30 handles.......or therabouts.
LM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

By my count, they lost 24 dogs on that blind. By our "unofficial" recap thread, 11 of those 24 handled in the first. That means 13 dogs FAILED that blind?

The judges are in _control_ regards, 

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> By my count, they lost 24 dogs on that blind. By our "unofficial" recap thread, 11 of those 24 handled in the first. That means 13 dogs FAILED that blind?


I was thinking the same thing, but then I got to wondering how many of those dogs had big enough hunts in the first where judges thought there should have been a handle.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Did the end of the blind, cause the most problems? Hard to see?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Most of the problems were up front, but we saw some "out to sea" and some up to the right on land. If you had a right turning dog, it was difficult. Three pieces of land to get over, most needed lots of whistles. Keith is definitely correct. After seeing the cut, you had to have all the criteria.
Lynn


----------



## backpasture (May 20, 2008)

How do I find out when/where the series are run? I am in the Stowe area and want to see some of the action, but can't find a schedule.

Thanks.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but then I got to wondering how many of those dogs had big enough hunts in the first where judges thought there should have been a handle.


I heard that there were some handlers in the first series who would have been better off with a handle instead of the gorilla hunt they had. So apparently there were more gutshot people than were obvious from the "handle" list.

Still missing the national report on the akc site. I know there are some technical difficulties up there, but is it just me or are we receiving NO information about the actual tests? I feel like I got a great view of Stowe in my head through Vickie's blog (thank you again!) but WRC has really crapped the bed on this one. What they have posted is worthless. 

I'm getting more info HERE than anywhere else.
Thanks to RTF members regards,
Karen


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This listed updated to ( 30 dropped, 28 still in )....


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Not sure if this is the spot for the 4th Series today. It's the only place I've been to before that's near Wolcott, VT.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...36466&sspn=0.008027,0.018711&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

There are probably directions posted at Shaw's Market on Rt 100 in Stowe and or at the Town & Country Resort on Mountain Rd in Stowe.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

backpasture said:


> How do I find out when/where the series are run? I am in the Stowe area and want to see some of the action, but can't find a schedule.


Go here -- http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/stakeinfo.htm -- to get the starting information.

Show up at the headquarters listed and they will have maps and info.

Have fun!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Report: Stopped series due to lightning....


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Report: Stopped series due to lightning....


This is the first chance I have to go up, but storms have been pretty intense, so hate to drive up for nothing. :-(

Oh! Thanks for all the updates!!

M


----------



## Southern Rebel (Feb 18, 2005)

WAY TO GO LINDA & YAKITY! GO BROWN DOGS!! (Yip ~ Yip ~ Whoop)


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What did Yakkity do???? Now that I am a brown dog owner too, I love to see 'em do good!


----------



## Southern Rebel (Feb 18, 2005)

2tall said:


> What did Yakkity do???? Now that I am a brown dog owner too, I love to see 'em do good!


She has made it to the 4th series... only CBR left in contention.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

My report from up there is that the weather is perfect now, and that the left and middle birds of series four are almost in line with each other. Very, very tight. 

Work was about 50/50 of the first dogs that ran.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a reporter on scene (at least through tomorrow) and am keeping a running tally of the dog performances in the fourth series, on the "Callbacks and Handles" thread.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

FOM said:


> This listed updated to ( 30 dropped, 28 still in )....


30 in, 28 dropped. i watched 30 get 2 no-birds on the flyer in the 4th.
i left when the rain came.
up to that point the work as follows ......
17 good
19 good
20 huge hunt, judge asked him to handle
21 good
24 huge hunt, handle
32 good
39 huge hunt, handle

then it rained!

if i didnt mention a dog, i didnt see it


kim


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

> 21 good


We like it!!! HPW


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks posted - 17 dropped (16 dropped, 1 pick up) - see above

Dogs dropped: 3, 14, 20, 24, 30, 35, 40, 47, 64, 65, 71, 75, 77, 81, 92, 117, 122

Those dogs who handled were #s 20, 22, 24, 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 41, 43, and 47 (what was listed on WRC) I'm curious if this is it?


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Who Won ?????

White Knight


----------

